

Ask HN: Where to live in Boston/Cambridge? - TrevorBurnham

Like many HN-ers, I was really impressed by the recent "Guide to where your cofounders should live in the SF Bay":<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1510553<p>Is there anything like that for the Boston area?<p>My startup (currently based in Providence, RI) is about to go into fund-raising and talent-seeking mode after a summer of prototype development, so I'd love to be in the middle of a strong startup hub. I'd also like to live somewhere reasonably cheap, with necessities within walking/biking distance. Suggestions?
======
pg
Davis Sq.

~~~
prosa
Agree. It's a bit far from downtown but it's on the subway and gives you easy
access to the startup community in the Central/Kendall area with better cost
of living.

Definitely stay in Cambridge, though. To get cheap living on the Boston side
you have to live way out on the Green Line, which will make it a royal pain to
get to meetups and other technology events.

I am in Dallas right now wrapping up Tech Wildcatters, but I'll be back in
Boston in August. Feel free to email me.

